# *+*+*+BOYCOTT KFC!!!!!!+*+*+*



## oatmeal (Nov 15, 2002)

If you have had enough of mindless and barbaric cruelty to animals, go to the peta site and find out how to protest KFC in your area! And meetyourmeat.com!

-PLEASE FORWARD WIDELY-

Dear Activist,

We need your help to speak on behalf of chickens being tortured by KFC!

This Saturday, January 31st at 11:00 AM, please join activists and PETA
to protest KFC at 6502 Laurel Cyn. Blvd in N. Hollywood. For more
information, please contact Phil Bravo by email at (818) 765-0087.

KFC is responsible for slitting conscious birds' throats open, and
scalding them while they're still alive. They cut the beaks off of
mother hens without pain killers and drug their chickens with
antibiotics to keep them alive through conditions that would otherwise
kill them. Please join our worldwide campaign against KFC, by attending
this protest.

You can visit *www.KentuckyFriedCruelty.com* for more information.
Thanks for all of your help!

For the Animals,

Sean


----------



## anothermama (Nov 11, 2003)

erg

Considering PETAs various propaganda tactics in the past, I think I'll wait and see the "other side" first.

I mean, I find it VERY far fetched to believe that KFC the company actually does this. More likely their SUPPLIERS do, and THATS who you need to protest. Go to the source.

We all know fast food chains have bad practices but many, like KFC, leave the actually restaurant in a bind because they are franchises and they force the franchise owner to purchase from certain vendors. So protest the vendor and protest government farming legislation. I'm less apt to protest the immigrant franchise owner that owns the KFC in my neighborhood, because I know he's just a good guy trying for his chance at the "American Dream".


----------



## daylily (Dec 1, 2001)

I can't really "boycott" KFC, since I've never eaten there to begin with.

But this treatment of chickens is shocking! What is the purpose of scalding still-live chickens? And why would this practice be limited to the chickens sold at KFC? Is this a standard method of slaughtering chickens? If so, I'd rather boycott factory-farmed chicken.


----------



## Marlena (Jul 19, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by daylily_
*But this treatment of chickens is shocking! What is the purpose of scalding still-live chickens? And why would this practice be limited to the chickens sold at KFC? Is this a standard method of slaughtering chickens? If so, I'd rather boycott factory-farmed chicken.*
I'm absolutely certain that factory-farmed chickens have a horrible time in their brief life. Nevertheless, I'd take anything PETA says with not merely a grain, but more like a pound of salt. Talk about an organization that shoots itself in the foot with hyperbole and bogus claims. Sheesh.

Oh, and I don't frequent KFC, either - I ate there when I was a small child, but that's it.


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

I had heard that Pamela Anderson was doing a big campaign to boycott KFC.

I've eaten there a couple times, but I got sick both times afterwards and threw up. Whoa.


----------



## oatmeal (Nov 15, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by anothermama_
*

I mean, I find it VERY far fetched to believe that KFC the company actually does this. More likely their SUPPLIERS do, and THATS who you need to protest. Go to the source.
*
Who would you cal lthe source another mama

If you looked for the source you would discover that KFC owns and opeartes al ltheir own farms and processes all the chickens themselves - including throwing away millions of chicks who don't cut muster to die of starvation in garbage bins.

It's too bad you love KFC so much you refuse to look at the truth.


----------



## oatmeal (Nov 15, 2002)

Also, Jason Alexander terminated his very lucrative contract with KFC when he learned the truth about what they do.

All of you can continue to support KFC. If it really helps you to feel better about "punishing" Peta - but the only ones being punished are the animals.


----------



## Marlena (Jul 19, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by oatmeal_
*All of you can continue to support KFC. If it really helps you to feel better about "punishing" Peta - but the only ones being punished are the animals.*
Huh? Boy, I sure don't see any love going out to KFC from anyone, including myself, who's posted in this thread.


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

Hey, I totally believe this. I have heard really horrible things about KFC chicken, including men that worked there and ate there frequently started increasing their breast size. Seriously. I'm not kidding.

I totally believe this. I will boycott KFC (easy for me to do since I don't eat there), and remind others to do so as well.

Yeah, I don't think the PETA-bashing helps causes like this.


----------



## anothermama (Nov 11, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by oatmeal_
*Who would you cal lthe source another mama

If you looked for the source you would discover that KFC owns and opeartes al ltheir own farms and processes all the chickens themselves - including throwing away millions of chicks who don't cut muster to die of starvation in garbage bins.

It's too bad you love KFC so much you refuse to look at the truth.*
With all due respect Oat, you have no clue what you're talking about.

KFC, indeed, does NOT own and opperate all their own farms. Where did you get that info? KFC is part of a three chain conglomerate....KFC, Taco Bell, and Pizza Hut. This merger happened fairly recently...in the past 5 years *I think* and they made many changes to streamline things into running three cheapo restaurants in one, a primary one being buying as much in bulk from suppliers that could go to all three stores.

And, personally, I don't like KFC....it's kinda gross (no offence to those who may like it). I just happen to know the family that owns the KFC in my neighborhood, and I know they don't have a damn thing to do with the slaughter of the chickens that eventually get friend. Again, it's called franchise and it makes ZERO sense to protest at a franchise where the owner generally has little to no say in what food they serve and where it comes from.


----------



## anothermama (Nov 11, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by pamamidwife_
*Hey, I totally believe this. I have heard really horrible things about KFC chicken, including men that worked there and ate there frequently started increasing their breast size. Seriously. I'm not kidding.

I totally believe this. I will boycott KFC (easy for me to do since I don't eat there), and remind others to do so as well.

Yeah, I don't think the PETA-bashing helps causes like this.*
Pam

We are a huge huge HUGE animal rights household here. And over the years, it just seems like PETA does far more damage for the "cause" than good. I know that fundementally their intentions are probably good, but you have to admit they VERY often use HEAVILY slanted information and deliberately leave out facts that don't support what they want to say. And it just doesn't make them look good or credible. So, in the end, to people who AREN'T animal people, they just look like loons. I prefer to align myself with more honest animal rights groups who can present issues in a more reasonable manner.

This makes me wonder if there are any significant politicians who align themselves with PETA???


----------



## jannan (Oct 30, 2002)

we don't eat there anyways. it is gross chicken. and as far a PETA's tactics go........well, it is like Malcom X said:
"by any means necessary"







:


----------



## oatmeal (Nov 15, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by anothermama_
*

We are a huge huge HUGE animal rights household here.*
I'm not sure whether to vomit or laugh at this statement.

Next time you're tucking into that juicy chicken leg from where ever you decide toget it, you cn think about how great an animal rights person you are:

Animals Routinely Sliced Open and Scalded While Still Conscious
At slaughter, chickens are dumped from cages like so many rubber balls and then SNAPPED by their weakened and sometimes broken legs into metal shackles before their heads are passed through an electrically charged water bath that immobilizes them but often does not render them unconscious. The workers who hang the animals must work so quickly (assembly-line style) that animals are frequently injured. When the water "baths" are set below the level required to kill them, as they often are, the animals (unless they have died from stress and abuse before they're even shackled) are alive, conscious, and bleeding to death after their throats are slit, and they enter the scalding tank ( scalding hot water for feather removal) still conscious. Many of them flap about and thus miss both the immobilization bath and the automated and manual (human) neck-slicers and are still completely conscious when they are scalded to death.


----------



## mamabeard (Sep 27, 2002)

uke









i don't doubt that this happens. oatmeal, can you provide a link or source for your quote (if it is one?). thanks!


----------



## oatmeal (Nov 15, 2002)

sure, no problem:

www.KentuckyFriedCruelty.com

It's under the subsection "slaughter"


----------



## anothermama (Nov 11, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by oatmeal_
*I'm not sure whether to vomit or laugh at this statement. Really, and in the same statement you use the word loon when talking about someone else?

Next time you're tucking into that juicy chicken leg from where ever you decide toget it, you cn think about how great an animal rights person you are:

Animals Routinely Sliced Open and Scalded While Still Conscious
At slaughter, chickens are dumped from cages like so many rubber balls and then SNAPPED by their weakened and sometimes broken legs into metal shackles before their heads are passed through an electrically charged water bath that immobilizes them but often does not render them unconscious. The workers who hang the animals must work so quickly (assembly-line style) that animals are frequently injured. When the water "baths" are set below the level required to kill them, as they often are, the animals (unless they have died from stress and abuse before they're even shackled) are alive, conscious, and bleeding to death after their throats are slit, and they enter the scalding tank ( scalding hot water for feather removal) still conscious. Many of them flap about and thus miss both the immobilization bath and the automated and manual (human) neck-slicers and are still completely conscious when they are scalded to death.*
Oat

I'm going to ask one thing of you and leave it at that

* Stop making assumptions about who I am or what I do in my home unless you ASK, ok? Basically what you just said is the equvalent to saying "When are you gonna stop beating your kids". If you can't be in this discussion without freaking out, then why did you start it?

Your original post was about a boycott of a KFC restaurant. I've mentioned several times why I feel this is not a constructive use of time for this issue and you cannot reply to any of the issues...all you can do is mud sling.

If you want to talk about why or why not to boycott a KFC, I've posted some of my thoughts. If you want to wave PETA propaganda around and freak out on anyone who doesn't jump right on board that band wagon, maybe you should have used to ol' "Support Only" in the title of your thread. If that was what you were looking for, I'm sorry that I misunderstood the intention of the thread.

If you can't, please don't reply to my posts.

Thanks.


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

Here in the NW, a local vegetable processor was thwarting attempts of his employees to unionize, so many of us boycotted them. Of course, we couldn't just boycott THEM (they had a small market on retail vegetable items, but their big money maker was selling to large companies like Gardenburger) but we could boycott the companies that bought from them. Our boycotts were successful because the companies that used them put pressure on them to change.

Just because KFC doesn't own the slaughterhouses, doesn't mean they cannot be boycotted.

Chicken slaughterhouse problems are not new and it's not a PETA issue only:

http://www.upc-online.org/alerts/040303tysons.htm

Quote:

He described what he perceived as the intentional scalding of live chickens under the direction of Richard Frasier and Ed Taylor; the intentional suffocation of live chickens under the direction of Richard Frasier; the deliberate breaking of the legs of larger chickens to fit the shackles instead of adjusting the shackles under the direction of Richard Frasier; the building of dry ice bombs by Troy Shepmann, who placed these bombs on the belt with live chickens in order to rip apart their bodies, and who inserted dry ice into a live chicken's rectum, plugged the chicken's rectum with a wooden cork and blew up the chicken under the pressure of this exploding device. He described George Watson deliberately running over chickens with a forklift and laughing about it. According to Mr. Butler, "[t]hese kinds of incidents sometimes led to hours of suffering for chickens with broken legs and wings and were ongoing and repetitive - just a part of a regular night's work."

Just because it comes from an extremist organization like PETA doesn't always make it blown out of proportion. I am suspect of PETA's advertising campaigns, but I always feel like the stuff they reveal is pretty factual. They may raise awareness in ways that I don't agree with, but their literature is not usually overblown.


----------



## anothermama (Nov 11, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by pamamidwife_
*Here in the NW, a local vegetable processor was thwarting attempts of his employees to unionize, so many of us boycotted them. Of course, we couldn't just boycott THEM but we could boycott the companies that bought from them.

Just because KFC doesn't own the slaughterhouses, doesn't mean they cannot be boycotted.
.*
Totally agree!

BUT...your talking franchise. And that brings in a whole other element, wouldn't you agree?

It would make sense to talk about protest from the suppliers (Tyson, Purdue, etc). They are DIRECTLY responsible for the treatment of these animals. AND it does make sense to protest KFC, the company. They are the ones who make the CHOICE to buy from these suppliers.

But then it gets tricky....when you say "I'm going to protest in front of my local KFC" the implication I see from PETA is that they are trying to make a direction connection with the people who are running that business and Tyson chicken. And the franchise owner has no power there. They are ordered to purchase from specific suppliers. Their hands are tied.

Interestingly enough, that article you link makes much bigger mention of Mickey D's. And a basic internet search online only turned up PETA links in regards to KFC specifically. AND...oddly enough, they say things are getting better...

http://www.guardian.co.uk/animalrigh...953213,00.html

http://www.ananova.com/business/stor...533.html?menu=

http://lists.envirolink.org/pipermai...03/000327.html

So it seems that as of last year, KFC has made strides to clean up it's act, actually.

The Gaurdian article also has a much more balanced look at killing in a chicken factory without all the gore glorification.

Also, for what its worth, here is the KFC site
http://www.kfc.com/about/facts.htm

apparently they DONT own their own chicken farms (which just wouldn't make sense anyways). It lists a few of their suppliers, which would be worthwhile to look into to see about THEIR farming practices.


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

Good info!

So, about the franchise issue, if you were boycotting all KFCs, then the main corporate headquarters won't care? Of course they will. I still think it could be effective for people looking to voice their opinion.

Though, I would venture to say that most people boycotting wouldn't ever eat at KFC or any other place that serves meat. lol!


----------



## MelMel (Nov 9, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by anothermama_
*I just happen to know the family that owns the KFC in my neighborhood, and I know they don't have a damn thing to do with the slaughter of the chickens that eventually get friend. Again, it's called franchise and it makes ZERO sense to protest at a franchise where the owner generally has little to no say in what food they serve and where it comes from.*
WHAT!?! They, in buying a franchise, something they CHOOSE to do, are supporting all the things that the HUGE sign in front of their business stands for.....

I am in no way familiar with PETA (nor am I a vegan or veggie), so I wont get into that discussion, but these companies need to be aware of the severe irresponsibility of their unethical business practices (not just how they get their meat and other supplies, but how they treat their employees and how their food is prepared and handled) I wish I had the stats, but KFC in general (maybe because they are franchises) are extremely high in health code violations..the top 10.

Purdue also cuts off the chickens beaks...among other things.

know where your food comes from. dont kill the messenger because you cant handle the message.


----------



## Chanley (Nov 19, 2001)

I have been researching chickens... I do know that there are two ways to kill a bird that you want to eat. The first way is to simply chop off its head.

The second way is to go through the neck with a knife and pierce a part of the brain. You have to do this with the chicken hanging upside down for some reason. (can I make this more appealing?)

Anyway, the second way is better for the butcher because it loosens the feathers from the skin. In the first way, you have to pluck the feathers and that is no fun. The second way, they will just fall out when they are scalded.

SOOO...it may be likely that they are thrown in boiling water with thier necks slit. It seems like this might be an easy solution to getting the feathers off of many birds quickly and cost effectively.


----------



## candiland (Jan 27, 2002)

Another mama - while I agree with much of what you say, I don't agree with the idea that the franchise owners should be abolished from their responsibility regarding these issues simply because they're "nice" and "following the American Dream." I can think of many times in history where otherwise "nice" people "following the American Dream" have supported abominable practices, and they should not have been abolished of their ethical responsibility, either.


----------



## oatmeal (Nov 15, 2002)

Chanley asked me to remove this post. To be frank I'll have to believe it's because she also likes to eat chicken, which I think is very unfair.

I still think what I think of a person who touts themself as a "BIG ANIMAL RIGHTS PERSON" then goes into talking about how she likes her meat.

It's disgusting.


----------



## anothermama (Nov 11, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by MelMel_
*WHAT!?! They, in buying a franchise, something they CHOOSE to do, are supporting all the things that the HUGE sign in front of their business stands for.....

I am in no way familiar with PETA (nor am I a vegan or veggie), so I wont get into that discussion, but these companies need to be aware of the severe irresponsibility of their unethical business practices (not just how they get their meat and other supplies, but how they treat their employees and how their food is prepared and handled) I wish I had the stats, but KFC in general (maybe because they are franchises) are extremely high in health code violations..the top 10.

Purdue also cuts off the chickens beaks...among other things.

know where your food comes from. dont kill the messenger because you cant handle the message.*
I *sort of* agree.

I think that when talking about the issue at hand...the issue of how the animals are treated....I think the LEAST EFFECTIVE way to do it is to persacute franchise owners. When talking about a major action, I feel that the most effective way is to go for the primary source.

I'm not totally letting them off the hook. They SHOULD educate themselves. But often times they don't. The vast majority of fast food franchise owners in the US are immigrants, and the fast food chains take as much advantage of them as they do anyone else. They sell them the franchise and it's their job to make it look good.

It's kinda like....like natural childbirth. We all know that certain things in birth are best for mom and baby. But our society is SOOO deep in this inherant trust in the medical establishment that many women just kind of follow along. They aren't totally blameless, but in the bigger picture, the medical establishment is, IMO, MORE to blame.

I don't know if that comparison makes sense.

I know that fast food chains often take advantage. I know that often times people who buy into franchises use all their savings...it would be devestating to lose that. So, they do they best they can.

I'm not saying they are blameless...but they do go into it with FAR less information than they should get through no fault of their own, so it is hard for me to say that Joe Schmoe who owns KFC down the street should be held AS LIABLE as Tyson or KFC, you know?

Again, it's just my opinion that it's more constructive to spend time focusing on the source. And considering the ammount of places a company like Tyson sends their chicken out to, it doesn't make a lot of sense to me to focus on one little one of their customers.....even if KFC wanted huge change, they are probably less than half of Tysons business.


----------



## isleta (Nov 25, 2002)

KFC sucks


----------



## isleta (Nov 25, 2002)

"Dead Meat", by Sue coe is an informative look at slaughterhouses. She is an artist and all illustrations are hand drawn. You can't take a camera into most slaughterhouses.

Just for those who are researching this topic.


----------



## Bluegrass (Dec 31, 2001)

oatmeal...honey...you are coming off sounding slightly deranged. I don't see what you see in anothermama's posts, and I am veg and a big animal rights supporter.
I support what you are trying to do here, but please don't turn it into a personal attack. You are defeating your purpose and ruining your credibility.
(I want you to know I usually agree with what you post, fwiw).

Mamas, you can get lots of well written, non-emotional info on this subject in Peter Singer's Animal Liberation. Look for it at your library or online.


----------



## Chanley (Nov 19, 2001)

I know this is a passionate topic for many, but it is important that we remain civil. name calling will not get us anywhere in discussion AND is against the rules.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

So shouldn't we also boycott all seafood restaurants, stores that sell seafood, etc. as that is what they do to shellfish to cook them.


----------



## oatmeal (Nov 15, 2002)

DEAR CHANLEY

What's good for the goose is good for the gander.

Please ask this person to do the same thing you made me do.

Out of fairness - which is the moderator's credo, no?

thank you.

Quote:

_Originally posted by Becca SW_
*oatmeal...honey...you are coming off sounding slightly deranged. I don't see what you see in anothermama's posts, and I am veg and a big animal rights supporter.
I support what you are trying to do here, but please don't turn it into a personal attack. You are defeating your purpose and ruining your credibility.
(I want you to know I usually agree with what you post, fwiw).

Mamas, you can get lots of well written, non-emotional info on this subject in Peter Singer's Animal Liberation. Look for it at your library or online.*


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Where exactly did Becca name call in that post?

She didn't call you deranged. She said you were coming off as slightly deranged.

There is a difference.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

This thread is being closed for obvious reasons.
Please take personal issues to PM.

Moderator requests and actions are not a subject for discussion and your compliance with a moderator's request is not to be used as a bargaining chip. Either comply or you will lose your posting privileges.


----------

